# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hi from Adrenalinov!

## Adrenalinov

Приветствую Вас!
Меня зовут Сергей, живу и работаю в Москве, в сфере электроэнергетики.
По работе я планирую поехать в Глазго этим летом, по этому хочу как можно быстрее освоить разговорный английский базового уровня.
До этого английский не учил.
Естественно буду рад помочь остальным в понимании особенностей Русского языка. 
Hi!
My name is Sergey, I live and I work in Moscow, in the power industry sphere.
Because of work I plan to go to Glasgow this summer, that's why I want to master speech English of a basic level as soon as possible.
Before English i didn't learn any other language.
I will be glad to help other people here with understanding of features of Russian.

----------


## Medved

*to master *spoken* English 
Hi Adrenalinoff! Welcome to the site. It depends only on you, how soon you will improve your spoken English. Practice in the textchat below, ask questions and of course, don't disregard our weekly voice/videochat (see the corresponding thread on the forum). Good luck!

----------


## dr.hkotes

Hello.
I'm open to learning Russian.
I'm a native english speaker, but I am from the US.
If you want the UK way of english, you should find a UK person.

----------

